# Professional wirkende Videos erstellen



## Sevi1604 (21. März 2008)

hallo,

wie erstelle ich Videos die professionell wirken? Welches programm brauche ich dazu?
Eine kleine Vorschau was ich mir unter professionell Vorstelle gibts bei youtube: 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BraJ2x1Hmzg&NR=1 

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus

MfG

Sevi1604


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Sevi, also Bitte ! Kauf Dir Toxik 2008, Flame oder After Effects.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sevi1604 (21. März 2008)

ok, sowas is schon mal ansatzweise gut. 

Das Problem is, das ich für das zeug zu wenig Kohle hab (mit fast 13 jahren hat man halt noch ned so viel). Gibt's das auch als Freeware (nich das gleiche, was ähnliches)?

mfG


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Lade Dir Jahshaka runter, das ist ein Freeware-Compositingtool. Es gibt Gründe, warum diese Programme so einen hohen Wert haben: sie sind es wert, aber dazu gehört natürlich auch ein Ziel, zB professioneller Compositing/FX-Freak zu werden 

mfg chmee


----------



## Sevi1604 (22. März 2008)

Danke ich werd Jahshaka bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.

Vielen dank für die tipps etc.

MfG

Sevi


----------



## chmee (22. März 2008)

Nimm es mir nicht übel, dass ich Dich so angefahren habe, aber Dir sollte doch klar sein, dass kein Programm an Sich Dich zu einem Profi macht. Und es gibt auch keine Zaubereinstellung "Mach es zu einem Hollywood-Spielfilm" oder "Das Bild soll wie dieses aussehen". Kreative Tätigkeit ist auch Arbeit, der Unterschied ist, man kann beim Lernen und Arbeiten Spaß haben.. Kurz : Du hast mit Deinen 13 Jahren Interessen, für die man auch "nicht wenig" Zeit investieren muss, damit es Profi-mäßig wird..

Ach ja und : Bei beantworteten Fragen unten "*Erledigt*" anklicken

mfg chmee


----------



## Sevi1604 (22. März 2008)

Danke erstaml, ich nehms dir nicht übel. Es is mir auch völlig klar das man viel zeit zu Investrieren hat. Mir ging es in erster Linie nur darum mal nen Überbklic zu bekommen wie man sowas macht, welche Software man braucht etc.


----------

